

Ask HN: What's it like working at Apple? - Flameancer

So I went to a job hiring event on Sunday and I got a call sunday asking to comeback tomorrow for an interview. From the way it sounded on Sunday they said if I got a call asking to come back in I was basically hired and they just wanted me to come back to see where I would fit in at. So I was wondering what exactly is it like. Would I have to own my own apple product because I don&#x27;t, but I have knowledge on them because I have family members that have them and I&#x27;m the family IT guy.
======
msoad
I have a couple of friends working there. It's pretty dry corporate culture.
Expect being overworked sometimes. But on the bright side they pay really well
and the RSU will be a lot of money. At the end of the day it all depends on
who are you working with not the company itself. I hope you get lucky and get
into a good team.

~~~
pixeloution
OPs post history puts him as a college sophomore - his pay package won't
include RSUs. That being said, it really depends on the team, and the manager
- just like any other big company.

And no, you won't need to own your own Apple gear.

